# Y Fan the table is set for you...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You have to come to terms with the fact there will be no BCS game for you or hiesman trophy QB for maxie. You do although have a great opportunity to kick ute fan in the groin but it will cost you your share of the BCS millions. If U fan beats you to get to thier second BCS game before you even make your first they have the upperhand in smack talking and will attract recruits. You have the chance to stop that with a win in the holy war that would be extra sweet for Y fan this year. Enjoy it becuse you will likely be playing in a December bowl game because everyone knows all the best bowl games are played in December. :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

The holy war is always a great game, this year will be even better... GO UTES!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

More importantly, USU has the same opportunity to take out BSU; will they opt for the money and take one for the team or just decide to win it? :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> More importantly, USU has the same opportunity to take out BSU; will they opt for the money and take one for the team or just decide to win it? :wink:


To add another twist to this, I am pretty sure the MWC and the WAC have a deal where they split BCS money also, so if Utah gets knocked off and Boise makes it to a BCS game, the WAC and MWC will get some of the money. Saying that, I hope the Aggies get the win. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I am pretty sure the MWC and the WAC have a deal where they split BCS money also


aaaaa - not the case.

In the MWC, any time any team goes to a bowl, the school gets half the money, and the conference gets half. The conference then divides that money into equal shares for each of the other schools and hands it out. So, if utahutes get a BCS game, they'll get roughly $8 million, and the other $8 million will be split among the other 8 schools - each getting $1 million. (I know - the BCS games are paying I think 19 million this year, but it made the math easier - it just displays the point.)

Its really a sad comentary on the MWC - when a school's share of BCS money would be bigger than the total bowl pay-out for one of the bowls the MWC is contracted with!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> In the MWC, any time any team goes to a bowl, the school gets half the money, and the conference gets half. The conference then divides that money into equal shares for each of the other schools and hands it out. So, if utahutes get a BCS game, they'll get roughly $8 million, and the other $8 million will be split among the other 8 schools - each getting $1 million. (I know - the BCS games are paying I think 19 million this year, but it made the math easier - it just displays the point.)
> 
> Its really a sad comentary on the MWC - when a school's share of BCS money would be bigger than the total bowl pay-out for one of the bowls the MWC is contracted with!


I believe the pay out to a non-BCS school is less than what a BCS program receives. I think Utah/MWC would receive something to the tune of 9 million dollars. I could be wrong though. I'll look into it.

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

This is from two years ago, but the point of the payout still applies:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/ ... outs_x.htm

Shane


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link Shane. Now my head hurts! :?


----------

